

BlackBerry Messenger could have saved BlackBerry - joelandren
https://hall.com/blog/blackberry-messenger-could-have-saved-blackberry/

======
mrtron
Why is BB chasing consumers and not enterprise?

Consumer was about 80% of their revenue, I can't find a source for this
currently but it was very high.

~~~
joelandren
Android and iPhone own (and will continue to own) consumers, BB's best chance
was to own the enterprise and they blew it.

~~~
jinushaun
With BYOD, I can't imagine a enterprise-only RIM being successful in the long
term as iOS and android move into the enterprise space.

------
xsenna
It was still the best typing experience I ever had on a phone.

------
static_typed
No, sadly not even messenger would have or could have saved them. The youth in
the UK flocked to BB as it was a cheap platform. Nowadays they can get
cheap(er) Android handsets that run more apps, and do a lot more. Also, the
networks (in the UK at least) started chucking lots of text, voice and data
allowances for increasingly lower costs, so even the previous bundled aspect
was no longer an appealing factor of the BB as a platform.

I had a Z10 - I tried to like it, it did have some innovative ideas. But, it
got far too warm. The battery life was a disaster, far far worse than any
previous phone I have ever had. The updates were not really fixing any of the
major bugs, and in the end, it became harder to justify keeping it.

The worry now is like Nokia, BB most likely has a large warchest of patents,
and what happens to them?

